# Siamese based Blue Splashed X Siamese based Tricolor



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Born 12/29

14 born, culled down to 5
Mom









Dad









12/29









1/3









Mix of pink eyes and black eyes. Parents both pink eyed (well, mom is ruby eyed). Love seeing the patterns already coming in on two of them.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Two of them, I guess, are super well cover splashes (compared to dad, haha). No clue what the pink ones will be. Don't know the full genetics of the parents.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

My other tricolor had her litter today. 10 total, and 6 were bucks. Gah! Oh well. Hopefully the does are splashed. We'll see in a few days. 









And the first Tricolor's litter.









Does









Buck









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Loving these splashed babies!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

One look Siamese. The other still looks PEW, haha










And the splashed 
















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

